# Canister filter advice



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey all and Happy holidays!
I want to buy a canister filter for my 45 gallon. I'm sick of listening to my hang on the side filter. I just have no idea where to start!
I don't want to spend more then $200ish but not sure what all I need or what a good filter is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I started with a pen-plax cascade 1000, it was nice and clear, and only a small hum from the cabinet. I upgraded to a second cascade 1000 after several members recommended more filtration for my 55 gal with 17 fish.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm running an FX4 on a 46 bowfront. It's overkill but I keep it overstocked with over 30 fish. It's a very quiet filter that keeps my tank crystal clear. I clean the filter about every 5 weeks and do a 75% water change weekly.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The rena/API filstars are nice and priced pretty good.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you all for your advice! I'm going to order a Cascade 1000 today! How many fish do you think I could have in a 45 gallon with that type of filter with weekly water changes too. I currently have 5 about 4 inches long.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm keeping community fish in a 46 bowfront because it's only a 3 foot long tank. I tried mbunas but when they matured I learned my lesson. What are the dimensions of your 45?


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

I would advise you run 2 canisters which ever you choose. 
I would run 2 of these api-filstar-xp-canister-aquarium
Chose the 75 gallon option. The are like 85 bucks a piece.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Why 2? With different media? Use one as a polishing and one as a regular filter? The aquarium is only 45 gallons.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

That too!
But with any size aquarium (in my opinion) its important and crucial to have biological filtration at all times, with 2 it provides convenience and a safety net it you will. You can service 1 in January and service the 2nd in February without interruption to your bio filtration. Remember your filters are alive!

And you said you had $200 to spend! Why spend $200 on one when you could get 2 and have just a little more!

And thy are quiet as heck!


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

That is a very good point!!! Thank you!


----------

